# Mixer Behringer UB 1202FX



## moises calderon (Jul 15, 2009)

Estimados amigos del foro, agradeceria, me  ayuden a conseguir, estoy buscando el diagrama  o manual de servicio de la mezcladora de audio marca Behringer modelo UB 1202FX, cualquier aporte es bienvenido, atentamente
moises calderon


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2009)

Los circuitos de las consolas Behringer son bastante parecidos unos a otros, así que si encontrás uno cualquiera te puede ayudar mucho.

Por otro lado, Behringer copia los circuitos de Mackie. Si conseguís uno de Mackie también te va a ser de bastante ayuda.

Mackie Guarda un asombroso parecido con las Allen&Heat de los '80 y fines de los '70. Si encontrás una de esas, también te puede servir (qué linda la propiedad transitiva).

De todas formas, ¿qué problema tiene tu consola?

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 15, 2009)

Gracias amigo Cacho por tu pronta respuesta, el problema que tiene la consola es que no sale audio, x las salidas del main,tampoco audifonos;  ocurrió, que estaba conectada a una computadora, se desconecto bruscamente las entradas de audio que venia de la computadora y se averió, he buscado en varios lugares y para proporcionarte los diagramas, te  ponen de condicion, hacer un pago, para suscribirte, un abrazo, moises calderon


----------



## crimson (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola Moisés, acá tengo algunos circuitos de Behringer, espero te sirvan, son todos muy parecidos. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2009)

Es muy raro lo que comentás sobre el origen de la falla. Eso no debería dar problemas, a menos que haya algún conector que se dobló en el proceso y ahora no hace contacto.

¿Tenés señal en la salida Tape Out?
Desconectá todos los canales y andá inyectando señal en uno por uno a ver si aparece por ahí y contá cómo te va con la prueba.

Las salidas de Tape están conectadas a través de una resistencia a las salidas Main, y esas están manejadas por un operacional doble (usa medio para cada canal), debería ser un 4580 (si tenés suerte es un JRC y no uno de CoolAudio).
Fijate si anda bien ese y si tiene +-15V  en los pines 8 y 4 (si reventó la fuente es comprensible que no ande nada). Revisá bien el punto de la alimentación.



Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 15, 2009)

Gracias al amigo Crimson, por los esquemas, revisare, y estoy seguro me serviran, y al amigo Cacho, parece raro, si es cierto, pero estaba operando con la consola, y apague el transmisor para una pequeña limpieza, al mpmento de instalar los conectores de la computadora al mixer, senti una descarga en mi cuerpo, supuse que era por falta de retorno de tierra al pozo, y cuando encendi el mixer, ya no reproducia, y por los audifonos salia distorsionado, tuve que poner otra que tenia de respaldo, y con esa continue trabajando, un abrazo y el agradecimiento, a ustedes por su apoyo, estare informaciónrmandolos como me fue, saludos
moises



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 16, 2009)

Revolviendo encontré el esquema de esta consola (MX802, sabía que en algún lado tenía algo de esto) y acá te dejo una captura de la salida. Debe ser muy parecida a la tuya, quizá con algún capacitor de distinto valor o cosas por el estilo (esta es la línea anterior a la UB).

Tengo el esquema entero si lo querés, pero es grande y lo tendría que partir (o editarlo) para que quedara de tamaño adecuado para colgarlo acá. Cualquier cosa, avisá.


Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 16, 2009)

yo tuve una consola parecida a esa y me paso lo mismo

revisa la alimentacion de los AOP de las entradas de mic y fijate si estan los +- 15V puede ser un problema en la fuente



seguro que si subres la ganacia de cada canal al max. sale pero saturado


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 16, 2009)

gracias a los amigos que me estan brindando su ayuda, con los diagramas enviados estoy revisando la mixer, encontre que los reguladores de voltaje , calientan demasiado, sospecho un cortocircuito por algun lado , estoy buscando, un abrazo a todos, al amigo cacho , si es necesario te molestare por la otra parte del esquema, gracias nuevamente, 
moises


----------



## virgox (Ene 18, 2010)

amigo cacho me a llegado un  equipo arruinado completamente, (MX80xx) quisiera pedirle me envie el esquema si es que aun lo tubiera se lo agradeceria un monton.

****
podre poner mi e-mails en los post??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2010)

virgox dijo:


> ......podre poner mi e-mails en los post??



*Normas del For 2.3*
Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## david92 (Jul 4, 2010)

hola amigos del foro , mi nombre es david y por favor nesesito ayuda , mi problema es q*UE* tengo una consola behringer 1202fx,no tengo el tranformador de alimentacion alguien sabe q*UE* tension lleva de alimentacion la estoy usando con un transformador de 9 v ,pero al llevar 3 agugeritos mas masa tierra, estoy ocupando uno y no enciende el display fx , si alguien tiene idea les doy mil gracias!! salu2 hermanos (Y)


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2010)

La línea Xenyx, bueno, las más chiquitas de la serie, lleva un trafo de 18+18V. Las más grandes traen la fuente switching adentro.

La línea Eurorack estimo que llevará las mismas tensiones (con menos no le va a dar para la tensión del Phantom). Seguramente el pin de más arriba es el que lleva el 0V y los de los costados son los que llevan las fases. No puedo asegurarlo, pero apostaría a que es así. Fijate 

Saludos


----------



## david92 (Jul 5, 2010)

gracias amigo consegui un tranformador 18+18 con gnd y conecte todo y es como que titila el display sera por los cables? el tranformador es corriente alterna ,saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2010)

¿Titila? ¿Cómo es eso?
¿Anda todo y sólo falla eso? ¿Tenés los 48V del Phantom? ¿Soldaste todo como coerresponde?

Un poco de información y quizá unas fotos vendrían muy bien para poder arriesgar una hipótesis...

Saludos


----------



## david92 (Jul 5, 2010)

gracias era el trafodefctuoso , ahora quiero saber si lo puedo reemplasar po un trafo de 21+21v ,existe la posibilidad de que se queme?saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2010)

Ambas cosas son posibles. Podés reemplazarlo y puede que se quema.
Te tocará desarmar el aparato y revisar cómo maneja las tensiones para saber si se quema o no. 

Saludos


----------



## spanecochea (Ago 31, 2010)

Necesitaria el circuito de la consola Xenyx 1202 fx.
Muchas gracias Pablo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2010)

De las Xenyx no tengo esquemas, pero este de la MX802 te puede servir: El diseño es prácticamente igual. Cambian un par de detalles menores y la calidad de los componentes, que en las Xenyx son una porquería y suenan a lata. A la mía le cambié cuanto operacional tenía (usan unos 4580 de pésima calidad) y el sonido mejoró tremendamente . Ahora tiene TL072 y NE5532.

Saludos


----------



## spanecochea (Sep 1, 2010)

Cacho MUchas Gracias por tu atencion . Cuando le meta los dedos te cuento. Pablo.


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 1, 2010)

a ver las ultimas consolas beringer que tuve en mis manos tienen operacionales de montaje superficial y estos son muy sensibles se queman de nada asi que si tenes la alimentacion tendrfias que seguir desde la salida principal hacia atras los operacionales meterle un tono de audio y medir con un osciloscopio viendo las formas de onda de no tener uno metele musica y con un juego de bafles amplificados tipo pc hacete una punta con la entrada de audio de los bafles y un capacitos de 1uf y anda chequeando las patas de los operacionales generalmente la 1 y 7 que son las salidas y veras cual esta quemado cuando escuches mal el audio


----------



## JMJuare (Oct 28, 2012)

Buenas  noches, soy nueva en este mundo tan amplio y complejo. Estoy con algunos inconvenientes con mi mezcladora, hacia un ruido espantoso, al principio al ingresar señal, luego paso a hacer ese ruido directamente al encederla. Cambie los electroliticos de la fuente que estaban al borde de su vida util, pero al volver a armar todo e intentar probar hizo un chispazo y quedan titilando todas las luces. Si pueden ayudarme estare eternamente agradecida, es lo primero que desarmo y trato de arreglar. Saludos!


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 28, 2012)

Es complicado lo primero que vería seria los reguladores si tengo +-15 volts y que estos no calienten de calentar o tener tensión mas baja de lo normal, puede ser que este quemado algún operacional  levantaria la fuente hasta estar seguro que tengo la tensión de la misma, y luego voy por los operacionales.


----------

